# XX1 vs X01 weight savings/price



## protyne (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi guys I'm considering between a XX1 and a X01 for my new build. From SRAM's site the claimed weight difference between the groupset is 77g coming from crankset/32T/gxp (30g) , rear dee (32g) and cassette (15g). And difference in cost is about $220 from my LBS. Thats $2.85/g savings. 

Most reviews cite they are not able to tell the difference between XX1 and X01 while riding. I'm going with 30T so X01 not able to go below that is not a issue.

Seems like X01 is a winner here for my case? Appreciate your comments.


----------



## wasfast (Sep 2, 2011)

seems like you answered your own question... XO1 FTW!


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

If you're buying from the LBS then $220 is worth getting X01.


----------



## protyne (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the inputs guys. Anyone came across actual weight info for the X01? Saw this actual weight review from Bike Rumour and there's some diff with claimed weight and actual weighted.

SRAM XX1 Component Group - Actual Weights


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Over on the Ibis forum a guy built a 21 lbs. Ripley and used the XO1 cogset because it weighed in lighter than XX1.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

XO1 cranks avalible only with 168 Q-Factor. For my Scott Scale 900SL i choosed XX1 carnk with 156 Q-Factor, now i feel more naturally knee movement and i can pedal with a higher cadence.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

People are voting for the * 77 gram !!!!! * heavier option in the _weight weenie _forum, to save a mere $220? 

:lol:


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Weighed a friend's new X01 black cassette: 261 grams
Lighter than the last two XX1 cassettes we weighed by about 10 to 12 grams.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> People are voting for the * 77 gram !!!!! * heavier option in the _weight weenie _forum, to save a mere $220?
> 
> :lol:


I frequent the WW forum here, and didn't see the endorsement. Plz post the thread.

If you want SRAM, how about an XX-based 1X10 solution at half the cost?


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm running X01 crankset with infinite black direct mount 32t, no guide, x9 type 2 rear der and xg-1080, that's lighter and cheaper than both 

Seriously though, when I bought mine online the X01 and XX1 cranksets were running about the same price, in the $240 range and the XX1 came with a new BB. The xg-1080 was about $175, the X9 was about $100, the pc-1091r chain was about $50, the new X9 shifter was about $50, and the infinite black ring was like $70. So what's that, around $680 delivered.

How cheap has the XX1 or X01 full set-up gotten now, they still about a grand?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Brought home another XX1 cassette, my first under 275 grams. It was 262, about same weight as my X01. Maybe it had less factory grease on the threads, ha. Won't complain since the shop rat (friend) sold it for $110 (new bike takeoff).


----------



## rsvmille00 (Feb 22, 2008)

I would just go with whatever you feel is best for you.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I set up my X0 cranks with an 32t MRP Bling Ring and on my Ohaus Triple Beam Balance it comes out at 512 grams, lighter than the claimed weight on XX1 cranks. With all the hoopla, I find my grams well saved considering I decided to keep 1x10 and went with a general lee cassette.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but for search results sake, I found an article listing actual weights for the XO1 groupset, also featuring a BB30 crankset. This should be useful with the article above for comparison sake and make this thread a more useful find when it turns up in search results.

» 2014 SRAM X01 Weights ? Cassette, Shifter, Crankset, and more - Sick Lines ? mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource


----------

